# Leaving your mother lodge-



## David612 (Jul 19, 2018)

Have any of you gents left your mother lodge in favour of another local lodge?


----------



## bupton52 (Jul 19, 2018)

I left my mother lodge for an entirely different jurisdiction. It was a difficult move because of the friends/brothers I have there. Fortunately, I can still visit them when I get homesick.


----------



## David612 (Jul 19, 2018)

bupton52 said:


> I left my mother lodge for an entirely different jurisdiction. It was a difficult move because of the friends/brothers I have there. Fortunately, I can still visit them when I get homesick.


Mmm I’m having a bit of a rough go of it currently, I’m seeing some fantastic activity going on in the lodges of friends but I feel a bit isolated in my home lodge as all members there have a lot going on in other orders it seems but even after my raising I wouldn’t be eligible to join the red lodge for a couple years...
It just feels a bit grim currently.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 20, 2018)

I am still with my mother lodge in good times and bad. That said, as Sec and WM and PM, I have assisted others leave to go elsewhere - mainly due to geographical and logistical reasons. Have you spoken to your WM and other influences at your mother lodge ? If so, then you have a choice, start visiting the other lodge consistently hoping to bring its success to your own lodge, or resign and join the other lodge.. before making a decision, I would be visiting that other lodge for at least 6 months...


----------



## Roy_ (Jul 20, 2018)

bupton52 said:
			
		

> I left my mother lodge for an entirely different jurisdiction. It was a difficult move because of the friends/brothers I have there. Fortunately, I can still visit them when I get homesick.



I actually left my mother lodge when _they_ moved to an entirely different jurisdiction. Formally I can't visit them when I get homesick, yet I did, twice... They still work the same ritual, so I don't really see the problem other than that the order that I'm still in and the order that they're in don't recognise each other because there are people in them who don't like each other.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 20, 2018)

My mother jurisdiction allows life/endowed memberships so I paid for one.  My mother jurisdiction allows multiple and dual affiliations so I did that.

Unless one of my jurisdictions goes nuts, or unless I go nuts, there will never be a reason for me to demit from my mother lodge.


----------



## David612 (Jul 20, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> My mother jurisdiction allows life/endowed memberships so I paid for one.  My mother jurisdiction allows multiple and dual affiliations so I did that.
> 
> Unless one of my jurisdictions goes nuts, or unless I go nuts, there will never be a reason for me to demit from my mother lodge.


Fees here are around $500 per year


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 20, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> My mother jurisdiction allows multiple and dual affiliations so I did that.


Same here.


dfreybur said:


> Unless one of my jurisdictions goes nuts, or unless I go nuts, there will never be a reason for me to demit from my mother lodge.


Agreed. After being raised the only two things that I really aspired to be were master of my mother lodge and DDGM. I am doing one now and will start doing the other in October.


David612 said:


> Fees here are around $500 per year


Wow!


----------



## jermy Bell (Jul 21, 2018)

Yes, a relief to say I have left my mother lodge, and am a new member at another lodge 20 miles away. My mother lodge has turned into a old boys club ,and constantly at chaos. My new lodge welcomes new ideas, and actually does things to keep things interesting.  I was also appointed a chair .


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 21, 2018)

I moved from OK to NY and I'm not sure what my status is since the secretaries dont know anything. It has been very difficult and frustrating. As of Jan 1st 2019 I don't know what my status will be. Hopefully in good standing.  I certainly don't want to be a disgruntled, cynical MM but I wish moving GLs was easier.


----------



## Matt L (Jul 22, 2018)

I left the lodge I was raised in, Master 3 times and my son was raised there.  It was a very difficult decision, very difficult.


----------



## David612 (Jul 22, 2018)

Matt L said:


> I left the lodge I was raised in, Master 3 times and my son was raised there.  It was a very difficult decision, very difficult.


How did you handle it?


----------



## bupton52 (Jul 23, 2018)

David612 said:


> Fees here are around $500 per year



$500?? That's pretty expensive! Where is that?


----------



## hfmm97 (Jul 23, 2018)

Bro David612 are you in Australia?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 23, 2018)

bupton52 said:


> $500?? That's pretty expensive! Where is that?


370 US.


----------



## hfmm97 (Jul 23, 2018)

bupton52 said:


> $500?? That's pretty expensive! Where is that?



I believe Bro David612 is in Australia: in the USA/Canada, there are typically less requirements (financial, time, educational) than in other countries...
For example, in South America, Freemasons are required to do research and write papers from the time they are an EA (in addition to the memory work) and it can take up to 3 YEARS to be a Master Mason-dues are much higher (100s of US$ per year) and they may not meet every month...and they must dress in a minimum of black suit/tie/shoes & white dress shirt for each meeting.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David612 (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes indeed I’m in Australia.
We here are minimum black tie and while not “required” I’ve written papers, though a short presentation is required between 1-2 degrees to explain what you have learnt in the preceding degree.


----------



## Matt L (Jul 23, 2018)

David612 said:


> How did you handle it?


I was a life member and a lodge trustee. I had a plural membership at another.  I filled out the required demit form and asked to meet with the Master and Secretary who granted my demit. When they reported it to the Grand Lodge, I immediately became a life member of my plural lodge. 

Again, it was truly a tuff decision.  Brothers ask me questions they know I can't answer.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jul 26, 2018)

WOW ! $500 a year. Do you at least get Brandi and cigars afterwards?  Lol


----------



## David612 (Jul 26, 2018)

jermy Bell said:


> WOW ! $500 a year. Do you at least get Brandi and cigars afterwards?  Lol


Lol there isn’t a smoking culture here really- 
Charitable contributions and dining fees are additional to our fees-


In regards to my OP-
I’m trying to involve myself with the initiative experiences of our new candidates and am going to try to build up a culture within the lodge.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 27, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I moved from OK to NY and I'm not sure what my status is since the secretaries dont know anything. It has been very difficult and frustrating. As of Jan 1st 2019 I don't know what my status will be. Hopefully in good standing. I certainly don't want to be a disgruntled, cynical MM but I wish moving GLs was easier.


Best of luck to you Brother.


Matt L said:


> I left the lodge I was raised in, Master 3 times and my son was raised there. It was a very difficult decision, very difficult.


I can just imagine!


Matt L said:


> Again, it was truly a tuff decision. Brothers ask me questions they know I can't answer.


Sad.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Sep 9, 2018)

I found it very hard when  I had to demit from my Mother Lodge. But the move was okay when I found my current Lodge Phulomathean Lodge #2, Sacramento, Ca..that’s why they call us “Traveling Men”..


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

